

Show HN: Yardbase, free and open API of local, community-based data - listrophy
http://yardbase.org

======
listrophy
A little backstory: this was written the last few days during Startup Weekend
Madison, so it's _very_ alpha. Why Startup Weekend? It gave us an excuse to
block off the entire weekend and devote ourselves to this project. When we
pitched it to the judges, we were highly confident we wouldn't win: we were
right. :)

This wasn't created to make any money. It was created so that communities
around the world could have their own API of things that matter to them. We
welcome contributors! (it's MIT licensed)

